# Budget YiHi



## CashKat88 (28/8/19)

Got this Lil budget YiHi mod from @Redaa






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (28/8/19)

Looks nooiiicccceee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima (29/8/19)

Vsticking VK530?


----------



## CashKat88 (29/8/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Vsticking VK530?


Yup that's the one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (29/8/19)

Had one and they are very nice mods. Just on the heavy side 

Sent from small screen


----------



## CashKat88 (31/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Had one and they are very nice mods. Just on the heavy side
> 
> Sent from small screen


I used to have a drag 1, now that's a heavy mod, this is light in comparison 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/6/20)

How much did u get it for ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------

